# Soundcloud problem



## huxi0 (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das hier richtig ist. Gibt es bei Soundcloud irgendwie die Möglichkeit von einem Song nur 30 Sekunden spielen zu lassen?


----------



## Wolkenbruch (14. Oktober 2013)

Du könntest versuchen einfach nur 30 Sekunden von dem Song hochzuladen also ihn vorher halt entsprechend zu schneiden?


----------

